# TTS owners, how are your seats?



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

After a month or so and just over 1200 miles, not sure mine look that amazing.

How are others holding up?









View attachment 1


----------



## j14lal (Sep 23, 2015)

Mate, same as mine tbh. Its the side bits on both the driver and passenger side. had mine just over 3 months and 2K miles. the middle is fine, just the sides like yours.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Don't look good for both of you after those few km! But I saw far worse!! Mine after 10.000 (today) are completely new and the leather still opaque like new!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

They're wearing well but i'm only 2500 miles in.

One thing that is annoying me is that the seat gradually falls backwards through vibration until im half lay down


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A lot of its to do with how you get in and out - agility and technique, everyone's different. I guess the inner bolsters are OK.
On my Mk2 after 2+ years the driver's side bolsters are still fine but despite having much less use the passenger side bolster is as creased as my wife's arse - which by coincidence is what's causing it. :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> A lot of its to do with how you get in and out - agility and technique, everyone's different. I guess the inner bolsters are OK.
> On my Mk2 after 2+ years the driver's side bolsters are still fine but despite having much less use the passenger side bolster is as creased as my wife's arse - which by coincidence is what's causing it. :lol:


exactly...I'm very careful in that!! once your seat is ruined, there no chance to get back...and buy or change leather only in one seat it's not cheaper and a clean work


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mine is still brand new looking. But I don't sit on the arm when getting out.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If you don't use the arm, you pull yourself out using the steering wheel right?! At least I have to do so because my seat is completely lowered


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> If you don't use the arm, you pull yourself out using the steering wheel right?! At least I have to do so because my seat is completely lowered


Correct. I have my seat like you, as low as I can get it, so get out pulling on the wheel.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> If you don't use the arm, you pull yourself out using the steering wheel right?! At least I have to do so because my seat is completely lowered


Yes, my A4 had a grab handle above the door, but either using the steering wheel, or hand on the top of the roof helps lift myself out


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine are doing well despite the cheap jeans incident. Take one brand new pair of Chinese made jeans, plus the heat seating on full for a journey of a few hours and my beautiful red seats had turned a shade of blue. I couldn't believe it. Stick to expensive jeans.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Use your girl's cleanser and the leather will come clean and the leather will remain hydrated.
Or if you prefer, buy the Audi's cream for seats..I have it!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Had mine 7months and they are still like new.
It will all depends, size, shape, usage of the person in the seat..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Had mine 7months and they are still like new.
> It will all depends, size, shape, usage of the person in the seat..


Which is a polite way of saying .... It depends if you've got a fat arse? :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks Manu, I used Autoglym leather stuff and it got it all out. I don't have any "after" pics, but this was the seat at the time of the Chinese Jeans Crisis.

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

or better, find the post "what did you buy for you TT..." I've posted two Audi's products for the leather treatment


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks, the Autoglym worked fine and it's all gone now 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Johnson's baby wipes work very well on leather seats...used them for many years now, cheap and very effective but only Johnson's.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Ah,the joys of the Johnson wipe


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, so far, so not happy.

I have had multiple chats with Audi UK who sanctioned a new covering for the drivers seat, which is getting a lot worse. Its as if the bolster leather is not tight enough and is creasing very badly. Also, the passenger seat has developed a nice indented crease along the front block, which is really odd as nobody really sits in it, maybe a total of 10 times? Very poor.

Sadly, the dealer, who has been quite supportive, tells me that the seat comes in a kit form and they would need to get the leather fitted over the bolsters etc. They are not confident this will be close to factory standard as the equipment or facilities are not the same (their words). So we agreed that a fully assembled seat(s) would be the best way forward and I was to speak to Audi UK about this.

So, back to Audi UK who on the Friday were positive that they would sort my problems out to my satisfaction, agreed the seats were bad and should not be like this, which left me feeling very positive indeed.

Come the Monday and basically, Audi UK have told me "that's the way it is, you will have to accept it" as far as the seats go, it is "wear and tear", which is really not acceptable on a car this age, with such little use and hardly any miles. Gone was the positive way forward and helpful tone. They are not prepared to help any further, either I have the dealer sort the covering out themselves, or put up with the badly creasing seat.

I have a bit of a dilemma here as I am mighty concerned as to how these seats will look after a year or so. Fuelled further by other TT Forum members not having such issues, this worries me.

Not so impressed with the quality of these seats at all and really not impressed with Audi UK and their apparent turn around. I am well aware that leather shifts through wear but this is ridiculous. Maybe my expectations of quality on a £46K car were a little too high :roll:

I am currently weighing up my options.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Can you post up some pictures ?


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

johnny_hungus said:


> Well, so far, so not happy.
> 
> I have had multiple chats with Audi UK who sanctioned a new covering for the drivers seat, which is getting a lot worse. Its as if the bolster leather is not tight enough and is creasing very badly. Also, the passenger seat has developed a nice indented crease along the front block, which is really odd as nobody really sits in it, maybe a total of 10 times? Very poor.
> 
> ...


If the car is privately financed, or you paid £100 or more towards it using your credit card, contact the finance company/card issuer and explain the situation. Request - and, if necessary, insist that they solve the problem for you (which they must).

The beauty about finance on cars is that you have double protection; the retailer and the finance company/card issuer are jointly and severally liable for the product (yes, even if you only used your credit card to pay a £100 deposit and paid the remainder of the balance with cash you'd be stuffing inside your mattress). You can claim from either just as effectively and you'll probably find yourself with brand new seats fairly promptly once the finance company/card issuer takes up the complaint.

Send Audi UK an E-mail explaining that's what you'll be doing (oh and point them to this forum - where prospective TT purchasers lurk) and give them 7 days to come back to you with their final proposal. Make sure you mark your E-mail for the attention of the Executive Office.

Keep us posted (and post up some pictures of the seats if you haven't already).

Leigh


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Here is a photo.

I get in and out of the car pretty carefully and don't have a big arse :lol:

Still, some will think I am griping and moaning about nothing but I am not so sure this should be the "look" after less than 2000 miles.

Am I wrong to think this? I always look after my cars and am not happy with the quality TBH.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadly these sections of the seat crease very easily, I have a couple of lite creases which I was advised is to be expected as the cars are driven at the docks from a ship to a compound then from a compound to a transporter then off again at the dealers then for pre inspection etc, I hate handing my car to a garage, dealer or bodyshop etc as they tend not to be as careful climbing in and out of the seats as the owner 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

johnny_hungus said:


> Here is a photo.
> 
> I get in and out of the car pretty carefully and don't have a big arse :lol:
> 
> ...


My wife has the super sports leather in her A1 and she's covered approximately 36,000 miles. I'd say her side bolsters are similarly worn to yours.

It's important to remember that leather is a natural product and it does crease and soften. The fine/silk leather looks and feels great - but it should be remembered that by fine/silk what Audi means is 'very, very soft'. In comparison to my seats, the A1 looks much more heavily worn - I've covered 92,000 miles in my 2006 A4, but the leather's like rock hard mammoth leather in that. The question on your seats however is whether it's the leather or the foam causing the creasing.

It doesn't look outrageous to me from the picture, so perhaps I'd be inclined to put your dissatisfaction in writing, with supporting images, and monitor the wear over the next 2,000 miles; you might find that they get no worse. If they continue to degrade then, at that point, I would start making loud noises.

I think at this stage you would probably struggle arguing the seats fall below a satisfactory quality.


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

That's exactly why I have ordered Sline 'standard' seats (leather-cloth). I had these on my MKII and as new after almost six years.










[/url]


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

A good baby wipe and it's as good as new.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

Wish I had seen this thread sooner (before collecting my new TTS).

The lower bolster that you tend to compress as you get in and out of the car creased up quite badly within a week of owning the car. The leather used in the TTS seats is a very thick, durable but stiff leather. So when you put your body weight on the bolster and compress it, the leather will naturally fold and crease. I like my seat close to the steering wheel which means I also like the seat a bit higher up, so no matter what technique I use (gripping steering wheel getting out etc). I can't find a way of not squishing the bolster as I get out the car. Perhaps I am simply not flexible enough, but had I know in advance I might have invested more effort to developing an avoidance technique!!


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

If your seat is low enough, you han use you right hand on the door sill to give you some leverage to get out.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

blaird03 said:


> If your seat is low enough, you han use you right hand on the door sill to give you some leverage to get out.


This is exactly what I do,hand on the door sill and push myself up and out.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I've now done 24k in my TTS, my seats look the same as the day I took delivery ... alcantara looks immaculate and almost no creasing on the leather. Mind you, I do take care of the leather (Autoglyn balm), do that every time I clean the car and it certainly keeps the seats as good as new.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The quality of the Audi leather is dog-shit. It always has been. It also doesn't help that the seat bases and frames aren't padded/sturdy enough to stop stretching/sagging.

Sagging can be partially solved with a heat-gun, but creasing is pretty much irreversible.

I sold my RS4 at 2years old with 6k miles on the clock, the drivers seat looked like it had done 5x that amount.

Have a look on the AUC at some other cars such as the R8 etc, you'll see how your seat will eventually look.


----------

